# Dropping the oil pan 9N



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Got a strange situation. I just got this tractor a few weeks ago and while running (poorly) I noticed oil on top of the head. I wondered where it was coming from. I noticed there were bubbles coming from around the spark plugs! I tightened the plugs and ran it, still running poorly but the oil stopped leaking.

I'm trying to diagnose it using auto mechanic logic. No excessive blow-by from breather. No excessive exhaust smoke. What the heck can cause such a thing? A car would hydro lock or have a ton of smoke out the exhaust. 

If I support the front axle and the trans, can I drop the oil pan on my 9N or should I split it and pull the engine (which I don't want to do). I want to see if I need new rings and sleeves or maybe it's a valve issue. Any ideas?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day bobaloo11, , did you pull the spark plugs and have a look at the electrode ends, just by chance you did, were the plugs oiled/carboned up bad, or if ok, a greyish colour on the electrodes?.

What you need is a compression tester to check each cylinders readings and go from there before pulling the innards out.

And another, this tractor may have been used as a phut phut and this may have caused the cylinder bores to glaze up and allow oil to bypass the rings, have you considered working the engine somewhat hard at least at half to 3/4 throttle for an hour or two to see if this improves your situation.

It would be natural for oil to bubble around loose spark plugs, simply because the compressed air is escaping from the cylinders.


----------



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Thanks Fred . 

Bubbles I understand, it's the pool of oil around each plug that I don't understand. 

I plan on doing work on it starting in the spring. I'm in Michigan and the next few months will be a bit chilly. Compression test is first priority. Then the head is coming off.

Anyone know what a good compression should be. I know it's the difference between cylinders that matters, but a good reference point to start at would be of great help.

Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

See if this helps any.


----------



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for,


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Bob,
Could it be that the former owner was checking compression and put (sloshed) some oil into the cylinders for a before and after thing? Then, after he 'done da deed", just returned the plugs sort of finger tight? 

IF that was the case clean up the plug holes in the head, get rid of any oil residue, torque the plugs and fire it up for a short run. IF the oil returns in "Bubbles" (good name for the new tractor!) THEN you have a problem and if it doesn't return you have an answer.

All the best Christmas to you and Bubbles. - Joe -


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The design of the head is horrible.

If one wants to remove the spark plugs ..EVER.....the obvious thing to do is soak the area in oil and let it hopefully seep in. That depression holds water and most rust in place......Jeeps are bad as the hood leaks there.
Not sure what the timeline of events here was but I have done this on several Flatheads. 
Jeep ,ford dodge...


----------



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Bob,
> Could it be that the former owner was checking compression and put (sloshed) some oil into the cylinders for a before and after thing? Then, after he 'done da deed", just returned the plugs sort of finger tight?
> 
> IF that was the case clean up the plug holes in the head, get rid of any oil residue, torque the plugs and fire it up for a short run. IF the oil returns in "Bubbles" (good name for the new tractor!) THEN you have a problem and if it doesn't return you have an answer.
> ...





Joe.S.AK said:


> Bob,
> Could it be that the former owner was checking compression and put (sloshed) some oil into the cylinders for a before and after thing? Then, after he 'done da deed", just returned the plugs sort of finger tight?
> 
> IF that was the case clean up the plug holes in the head, get rid of any oil residue, torque the plugs and fire it up for a short run. IF the oil returns in "Bubbles" (good name for the new tractor!) THEN you have a problem and if it doesn't return you have an answer.
> ...





thedukes said:


> The design of the head is horrible.
> 
> If one wants to remove the spark plugs ..EVER.....the obvious thing to do is soak the area in oil and let it hopefully seep in. That depression holds water and most rust in place......Jeeps are bad as the hood leaks there.
> Not sure what the timeline of events here was but I have done this on several Flatheads.
> Jeep ,ford dodge...


Never thought of this as an reason for the oil and the loose plugs. It gives me hope that the motor is in better shape than I thought.
Thanks!


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I'd avoid dealing with the oil pan unless its just too see what blew apart.

I guess I'm not completely understanding the problem or If there even is one yet.

We squirt the area around the plugs regularly ( any oil ) just for the reasons I out lined above.

Having a plug seize or wreck the threads removeing it turns a simple job into many many hours of frustration. Head bolt/studs can put up a good fight if they are still original..70++ yrs old.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

thedukes said:


> .....the obvious thing to do is soak the area in oil and let it hopefully seep in. That depression holds water and most rust in place.......


Oil *could* be used on plug threads - but - I prefer a tiny bit of anti-sieze, just on the threads, the first time I remove the plugs. Sort of "Right Tool For the Job" kind of thinking. 

Folks seem to shy away from anti-seize because it goes straight for your hands and it isn't easy to remove (unless you use solvent on a cotton rag that is.) I'm just meticulous (and keep the 'ole solvent right next to me).


----------



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Oil *could* be used on plug threads - but - I prefer a tiny bit of anti-sieze, just on the threads, the first time I remove the plugs. Sort of "Right Tool For the Job" kind of thinking.
> 
> Folks seem to shy away from anti-seize because it goes straight for your hands and it isn't easy to remove (unless you use solvent on a cotton rag that is.) I'm just meticulous (and keep the 'ole solvent right next to me).


I do use anti seize on plugs and misc. other fasteners. It does tend to migrate everywhere though.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Regardless!!, can't beat the old anti-seize though.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Anti seize is great.

My issues have been with buying oldass tractors ......that the plugs may have never been changed and theres standing water around them.......Its a start it and bake in some oil befor you ever want to think about unscrewing a Plug..... Def grease them with something once the old ones are removed successfully.


----------

